# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش، علوم پزشکی بقیه الله (سپاه)

## ali9050

سلاممیشه اگر کسی راجع به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش یا علوم پزشکی بقیه الله (سپاه) اطلاعات موثقی داره بنویسه، اینکه چه محدودیت هایی برای آدم ایجاد میکنه؟و آیا اجازه خروج از کشور رو به آدم میدن؟و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی، محل خدمت معلومه که احتمالا از بین کدوم شهر هاست؟و آیا میشه سوالات مصاحبه عقیدتی سیاسیش رو جایی گیر آورد؟بعد از فارغ التحصیلی ساعت کاری چه جوریه؟ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعات درستی دارید بگید نه صرفا شنیده هاتون رو!

----------


## BRUH

بری این دانشگاه ها کلا ممنوع الخروج میشی + هر جا بگن باید بری کار کنی بقیه رو نمیدونم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Tahora97

> سلاممیشه اگر کسی راجع به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش یا علوم پزشکی بقیه الله (سپاه) اطلاعات موثقی داره بنویسه، اینکه چه محدودیت هایی برای آدم ایجاد میکنه؟و آیا اجازه خروج از کشور رو به آدم میدن؟و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی، محل خدمت معلومه که احتمالا از بین کدوم شهر هاست؟و آیا میشه سوالات مصاحبه عقیدتی سیاسیش رو جایی گیر آورد؟بعد از فارغ التحصیلی ساعت کاری چه جوریه؟ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعات درستی دارید بگید نه صرفا شنیده هاتون رو!


سلام، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش دانشگاه شبانه روزی هستش حتی اگه ساکن تهران هم باشید باید در خوابگاه بمونید
 اجازه خروج از کشور رو میده ولی سخت گیری میکنن و کارای اداری باید طی بشه
بعد از فارغ التحصیلی خودشون بین یه شهرایی تقسیم میکنن که دقیق اطلاع ندارم بر چه اساسه و اینطور نیست که فقط تو بیمارستانهای ارتش باید مشغول بشید در کنارش بیمارستان های دیگه ام میتونید کار کنید
فکر نکنم بشه سوالات مصاحبه رو از جایی گیر آورد سرچ کنید شاید کتابی در این باره باشه من خودم زمان مصاحبه درباره احکام و اینا تو نت سرچ کردم و خوندم

----------


## NormaL

> سلام، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش دانشگاه شبانه روزی هستش حتی اگه ساکن تهران هم باشید باید در خوابگاه بمونید
>  اجازه خروج از کشور رو میده ولی سخت گیری میکنن و کارای اداری باید طی بشه
> بعد از فارغ التحصیلی خودشون بین یه شهرایی تقسیم میکنن که دقیق اطلاع ندارم بر چه اساسه و اینطور نیست که فقط تو بیمارستانهای ارتش باید مشغول بشید در کنارش بیمارستان های دیگه ام میتونید کار کنید
> فکر نکنم بشه سوالات مصاحبه رو از جایی گیر آورد سرچ کنید شاید کتابی در این باره باشه من خودم زمان مصاحبه درباره احکام و اینا تو نت سرچ کردم و خوندم


احکام :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):   قبول شدی؟
یه سوال
درآمدش چجوریه؟ فرقی با پزشک عمومیا که روزانه خوندن داره؟

----------


## Tahora97

> احکام  قبول شدی؟
> یه سوال
> درآمدش چجوریه؟ فرقی با پزشک عمومیا که روزانه خوندن داره؟


بله قبول شدم
درباره درآمدش دقیق اطلاع ندارم چون نرفتم

----------

